# V. P. Singh dead



## NucleusKore (Nov 28, 2008)

Source: *ibnlive.in.com/news/former-pm-champion-of-social-justice--v-p-singh-dead/79210-3-2.html

Former prime minister V.P. Singh, who launched a bold initiative in social engineering while heading the country's first coalition government during 1989-90, died here after battling kidney ailment for several years. He was 77.

Read On........


----------



## slugger (Nov 28, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> ......a bold initiative in social engineering



+1

Father of Mandal

R.I.P

He shouldn't have died today [No reporters to available cover his death]


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 28, 2008)

slugger said:


> Father of Mandal



Yes, a policy that divided the nation


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 28, 2008)

By Shakespeare, "...should have died hereafter, when there would have been time for such a word"


----------



## johnie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

A man with a great promise who came to power and showed us that there is no difference between the incumbent and the successor.would have destroyed the youth of india and her future if not for software and the liberalisation of india by pv narasimha rao.hope this guy never ever gets reborn in india ever again.


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 29, 2008)

johnie1 said:


> A man with a great promise who came to power and showed us that there is no difference between the incumbent and the successor.would have destroyed the youth of india and her future if not for software and the liberalisation of india by pv narasimha rao.hope this guy never ever gets reborn in india ever again.



My feelings exactly!

I really relished the news of his HAPPY demise...  

Not getting into other details here... but just imagine, the man who set the cancer of reservation on, had no qualms of getting himself treated abroad, and with the best medical facilities in India! It should have been made mandatory for him to have been treated by BC/OBC/ST/what not doctors only!!!


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 29, 2008)

nevr been happier over someone's death.... nopw waiting for arjun singh to die


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 29, 2008)

i am really glad he died. Hope arjun singh dies really really soon.we dont need such *******s in this world.

give importance to merit and merit only, not quotas.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 29, 2008)

At last.. did he make it to Hell yet? or on is way?


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 29, 2008)

+1 @shwetanshu


----------



## mkmkmk (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks got he's dead......very happy no one covered that news.


----------



## rajat22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a relief!!! Should have died  before the Mandal.
Mandal Guru deserved to live more with all his cancer ailments.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

RIP asslol


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^ Rest in Peace??? No way!!! Please dont even say that!

I hope the devil    in hell fries him oil and pitchforks him mercilessly till eternity... or at least till the cancer of reservation continues in this land.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 1, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like the public finally got their revenge when no one was bothered by his death....


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 1, 2008)

Better late then never. his death also coincide with death of 9 terrorists. can'e we just make the list of terrorists 11,by adding his name as well.. he was as good as a terrorist.

beside:It wasn't a good idea to give him this bandwidth in TDF. he didn't even deserve this. HE SHOULD HAVE DIED EARLIER.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

RIR..(Rest in Reservation)

I felt very happy when I saw this news..but will be more happy if reservation wud be removed from India ...cuz by death of Arjun or VP, situation is not gonna change ...still...


----------



## direfulsky (Dec 1, 2008)

Making such a comment to a passing soul is disgusting act,its your choice to agree or disagree,with his views or policy,its speaks loud how low you are.dirty minds.he will reborn in india?even god do not want it,he left this country long time back.
even dared enemies shy away to make such comments,on each other.


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^Its not 0.000000000000000001 as disgusting as what that %*$@&$ "passing soul" did to this country. VP Sing was not a terrorist... he was much worse!! Terrorists can only destroy/hurt you physically... and whats more it takes lotsa guts to be a terrorist! But the likes of this "passing soul" will terrorise the soul of the country and take the country way back several years... and he didn't need any guts to do it either!

I respect the terrorist's death... but NOT his!


----------



## direfulsky (Dec 1, 2008)

this country,it had been ruled by mere 15% over the hundreds of years,till mughals brought the cowards,on his knees.do not make apprehenstion,that india was golden bird,it never had been.its just a fantacy tales.A land where 85% population living in misrey till the time immorable.when you force to share power,u feel the pain.he was the man who hits the nail right in the head of this monpoly.


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure exactly what you mean... But for your statement of India being a golden bird, etc., is not even relevant to the discussion. I dont know if India was a golden bird or alluminium bird in the past... I wasn't there to see... but I am very much here to see the work of the degenerate "passing soul" in question!


----------



## direfulsky (Dec 1, 2008)

there are views and policies which you do agree,there are you disagress,as well,he was ex pm of india,he was chossen by legal procedure,he was not dictator.the comments here just shows the how low profile and childish people are here.
its difficult to understand his work,without getting insight in the social fabric of this nation.
comparing him to terriost,is simply shows bias thinking.
india is suffocated place no wonder.

V.P.Singh was the man who brought about a technical correction in the society through his social engineering, wherein he focused on Mandal Comission and made all of us think that Urban India is not the real India, but our potential likes in Integrating the masses than just concentrating on the Classes. His Paper "Affirmative Action" was selected by Harvard. He should be credited as the father of Indian Liberalisation for the magic he wielded in the 1985 budget. Let's face it -- we got to see the emergence of middle class from that year onwards. He has many things to his credits -- but has been a Unsung Hero.
Truly the end of a legend.


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^legend my ass..he was a d@$%head.


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 1, 2008)

direfulsky said:


> cool apoorva,go and sleep with ur mother ashole basterd.



Very classy language. Just shows what kind of supporters the "passing soul" had/has.    My case rests...


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 1, 2008)

who is this direfulsky? some reservationwallah, i guess...there is no doubt that this guy has used and overused the reservation benefits...probably, several generations of his family have been using benefits of reservation without actually doing any work or studying...seats and jobs are offered on a silver platter to these reservationwallahs...thats the sad state of affairs in this country because of quotas...go to hell, you inbred fool.

i am not going to waste any more bandwidth on these reservationwallahs or dumbasses like vp singh and arjun singh.

hope all these reservationwallahs rot in hell.


----------



## AlfaQ (Dec 1, 2008)

glad the ass is dead
lol
do you even know the reservation system? why it was put up?
lolnoob. have you ever gone out your house before? go to a village or town.
even today you can see assnoob teachers treating lower caste children really bad. they make them sit in last bench, sometimes on the floor, never appriciate their work, beat them....
this kindof sh1t happens even in colleges. 
now add the lack in facilty, income, lack of fuking books ....... they dont even have a proper home to live in  for lower caste ppls
even today children study under street light. so under these terrible conditions, how much scoring they can do?
 and here you are whining that reservations shouldnt be there.
why dont you study harder, or is it that you dont have the *STUFF* lolzzzzzzz.
lolsaalanoob lol
but there are many people who misuse this system, but that counts very less, lesser than 10% i'd say. there are more people of higher caste who get fake st/sc/bc.... certificates just to get benifits.
if you know people like them, make a complaint to local police station, they'll take care of the rest. the culprits degree certificates will be canceled, like deleting lolzzz


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 2, 2008)

The reservation system was put up by VP Singh for ONE exclusive purpose - to garner votes at all costs, despite all odds!! All the logic/theory/alturism is then built around this ONE singular purpose!!!

And this trick of divide and rule is not new to India... but we still fall for it every time like newbies... be it VP Singh or Raj Thakckery or any other scum.

Anyway, thats something all politicians do... but some like VP could (as he was PM) and did stoop to the lowest rung, the effects of which will remain for generations.

Lastly this argument of teachers treating lower class students badly is in no way a remotely good argument for reservations! Firstly you cant generalise that all teachers behave like this and make that a case for preferential treatment. Imagine a prison inmate being abused by a Jail Supretendent. Should we then elevate the prisoner as an elevated member of society by giving him all the plum jobs/college seats, etc? As for the statement of going out of ones house to a village is concerned, then let us assume that such things go on in villages... then why do we need reservations in cities??? Let it happen only in villages!

It is true that may backward classes live in terrible conditions, but then are ALL the members of the non-backward classes to blame for this? This tendency of blaming others for our own problems is the root cause of all kinds of misery... and it will continue. Dont forget that so many members of the non-backward classes have come up only because they have themselves done something about it, despite all kinds of adverse contitions.

No one can be against providing equal opportunities for all. You can even give grants/aid/loans/scholarships for education, etc., to deserving candidates (based on economic conditions only) but giving someone preferential treatment based on cast/sex is the MOST degenerate way of going about things, and it reeks of pure politics.

The way things are going, the non-backward male is the least previliged citizen of this so-called holy land. Almost everyone else... BC/ST/OBC/muslims/christians/females/whatnot is staking calims for preferential treatment of all kinds! The day does not seem far off when todays non-backwards will be catapulted into the backward classes of tommorrow.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Dec 2, 2008)

^i'm with AlfaQ on reservation issue.
we are brought up in city, so we dont see the real neccessity of reservation system.
but i think reservation system should stop at education itself.
i've also read many articles on bad treatment of lower caste families. In north east india, still the people fight, caste wars, dalits are beaten up for no reason.

Unless the people open their eyes & see each other as human, you can never take out reservation system out. a bitter truth.


> The way things are going, the non-backward male is the least previliged citizen of this so-called holy land.


LOL, you're whining.
reservation is just about giving a chance to the most affected caste/race/...
Only low lifes misuse that system. Just like AlfaQ pointed.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

Reservation bred more hatred  among people. It's always the *opportunistic people* who get the most out of it. 

Why based on cast ? Why not based on finance ? 20% people share the 80% wealth and other 80% are sharing the left 20%...lol

Reservation is another name of divide and rule trick 

A guy ranked around 30k was left with chemical engg while the one who was over 1 lac got Electronics   How holy cow !!! So talent doesn't matter but amateurs getting at top and screwing the country does ?


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 3, 2008)

> Reservation is another name of divide and rule trick



Exactly! For the politician, its only about getting votes... at any cost! I won't be a bit surprised if VP himself didn't care two hoots about what happened to the underpreviliged classes.

And this argument will continue. Those who will benifit from the reservation system will always continue to generate irrational arguments like mistreatment of backward classes, village life, etc, etc. 

But just to refute the arguments made:



> we are brought up in city, so we dont see the real neccessity of reservation system.



So why is the reservation system implemented in cities?? Why not just in villages, like I mentioned?



> Unless the people open their eyes & see each other as human, you can never take out reservation system out.



Exactly! But what reservation implicitly says is that only backward classes are humans... the rest should be satisfied with lesser education/jobs! And we dont give two hoots to merit. We will by hook or crook make an underpreviliged person a doctor, no matter if he kills or maims his hapless patients.



> LOL, you're whining.
> reservation is just about giving a chance to the most affected caste/race/...
> Only low lifes misuse that system. Just like AlfaQ pointed.
> Yesterday 04:07 PM



I'm NOT whining! What I met inderectly was that this only means merit is the least important factor, when it should always be the most important! And as I have already mentioned, giving a chance can be done on economic criterion by giving aid/scholorships, etc. You are again bringing up the same points, since you are not able to refute them! As for "low life" people misusing the system, thats a ridiculous proposition, since the system itself has been made by a lowest-life politician (VP Sing)... lol! I hope it is "misused" to the maxium extent.  8)  I'd say those who don't "misuse" it are low-lifers!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2008)

and this was the same BS ...VP Singh who was running always on taxpayers money to get treated by Foreign doctors and not his reservation produced SC/ST/OBC Doctors


----------

